# {H} Imperial Guard {W} Nids, $$$



## Titustc (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a huge IG army that i have, frankly, grown bored of and I guess that I am losing my love. i am willing to negotiate, but its for a good reason. I'm selling about 9000 points, and that doesn't even include the vast variety of upgrades. with that said here is the list. 

codex Imperial Guard 

HQ 
Lord Commisar Yarrick 
Lord Castellan Ursarkar Creed & Kell 
3 command squads 
Commissar with Power Sword and plasma pistol 
custom tech priest and 3 servitors 

Elites 
5 ratelins (the newer ones) 
1 bone 'ead 

Troops 
9 Infinrty squads 
5 "basic" sargents, 1 prwer weapon plasma pistol, 1 fist, 1 plasma pistol, 1 bolt pistol 
60 "basic infintry men, 3 plasma guns, 1 heavy flamer, 4 flamers, 3 medics, 3 greniders, 3 melta, 3 snipers, 10 vox 
15 heavy weapon platforms 
11 auto cannons, 4 lazcannons 
3 chimeras (multi laser, heavy bolters) 

Fast Attack 
8 custom rough riders (from empire knights) 
2 hellhounds (plus the other cannons to switch to whatever you like) 
4 armoured sentinals (all guns included nothing glued on) 

Heavy 
2 older Lamen russes (battle cannon, lazcannon) 
4 newer demo Lamen russes (all turrets and sponsens included and not glued) 
2 Basilisks 

and a vast amount of extra bitz to change how you need. 
Everything is only primed and of the Cadian style. I priced everything on GW and it was well over $1300. I am looking to get into nids so if you have them i would be willing to trade. hope this can inspire you to try a new army, or even bulk up your current one. if you're interested i can provide pictures and Im not looking to parting out the army to be stuck with not enough to play a game or sell. thanks for reading.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Are you selling the army in parts?


----------



## Ap0c (Jan 14, 2011)

asianavatar said:


> Are you selling the army in parts?


One of my questions is the same as his.
And if you are selling in parts, how much for for newer Leman Russes listed at the bottom? I can only pay, I don't own any Nids...


----------



## Necrotes (Sep 27, 2009)

Im interested in the infantry squads and the chimeras if you decide to part out the army.


----------



## melinore (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd be interested in having 6 of the autocannon HWTs, the Ratlings, the Chimeras and the 3 melta guns. Would it be possible to get an estimate of how much you'd want for them? Unfortunately I have no Tyranids to trade for.


----------

